# Weirdo



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I honestly don't know how I have such a pristine reputation. I have some creepy/morbid thoughts and behaviors:

For instance, if one were to suspend a human heart in electrolyte solution and hook the jar up to an RC circuit, would this suffice to make it beat again? For how long? (I presume the electrolyte solution does not have special preservative properties, although I don't know enough electrolyte solutions and preservative solutions to be sure. Any ideas? :blushed

I also like to stare at a single face for as long as possible. As anti-social as I get, I'm fascinated by faces. Noting and analyzing features, expressions, and body language, I hope to learn something that seems so natural to others, but so alien to me. Also, using these as subjects for photography or sketching would be fun and make the staring seem less creepy and invasive. 

Anyone else have fun creepy anecdotes? Any stalkers or morbid voyeurs? Or am I the only one?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, stalking in a non-creepy way (is that possible? *sigh*) is kinda fun....*hides* heh...

PS. You better not stare at me if we passed each other by. I hate it.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I do the occasional stalking, but only for the ones who fascinate me the most. I even managed to find one's baby pics. 

No worries, I often avoid it because it's awkward when I'm caught. I also hate it. I can't help it though, I love watching peoples' faces.


----------



## helmetel (Jan 1, 2009)

I also have a fairly pristine reputation but tend to get very morbid thoughts and ideas similar to yours. I also enjoy observing people's faces and expressions. That entry just described me.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

My stalking is simply following someone just to see if they'll notice me (they don't). I like staring at people I know occasionally just to make them uncomfortable. When people first meet me, they tend to think of me as pristine.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I once heard of a doctor who kept a chicken heart alive in a solution he formulated. I don't know his name or the article............ Apparently he kept it alive for quite some time, until someone forgot to change the solution.

I do similar things, like observe to learn (apparently) natural social behaviors. I'm actually getting pretty good.

As for the reputation thing, I think I can relate. I don't curse like a sailor, but I don't have a tongue like a nun. Occasionally I'll let one fly. When I did once, this guy's jaw dropped. He said that I was the last person he'd guess to ever swear.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I was given the epithet "cute but psycho." It's growing on me. 

So what would happen if you swapped out the heart for a brain? How would the brain be altered? Would the sections devoted to input from the body (the senses) shrivel up? How would you continue to feed the brain oxygen?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Psycho, eh? =p as in neurotic, or unconventional?

Not researching, but using my experience in bio and a&p, the heart is able to stay alive in said jar of solution, because it takes an active role in the circulation of that fluid through itself; thus avoiding stagnation, acid buildup, etc.

If a brain were placed in the same conditions, it would undergo severe damage, because, obviously, it doesn't posses a pump. The brain relies on the heart's pumping, and the kinetic movement of the body for its glucose, oxygen, and fluid movement. The parts of the brain that are involved with external communication would atrophy: auditory cortex, visual cortex, etc. But, they would not atrophy entirely. Indeed it is theorized that memory recall is not simply "opening" a memory, rather we retrieve information from the parts of the brain that experienced it. e.g. remembering a rose. 

Basically what I am saying, is that if we separate a person from his fellows, cut out his brain, drop it in a bottle of life-giving fluid (and circulated it through for him) he would not experience anything external. There would be a void for him, nay the absence of a void. He would be devoid of experiencing a void. It would be nothingness for him. All that would prevail would be his power of thought. The only thing that he could do to keep his sanity would be to create an imaginary universe, and people to inhabit this universe. He would have to forget everything and rely on his universe to be real. What should we call this entity?


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I also like studying people's faces. Is this an INTP thing or something?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess so. I think slowriot said he does the same. Either slowriot or Ogion, who no longer posts here.


----------

